# Dogs: So Nice, We Domesticated Them Twice



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

​




> Great minds think alike. New research suggests that dogs were domesticated separately in both Europe and Asia at different times in history.
> 
> So, just where did dogs come from anyway?
> 
> ...



Read more about Dogs: So Nice, We Domesticated Them Twice at PetGuide.com.


----------

